# Aboriginal People in Aus



## river

I'm going to make a report about aboriginal people in Australia for my course, the report will issue the current situation of Aboriginal people and how government could do to protect the endangered race. Here's the structure of the report:

1. What is the current situation?
2. What has caused this situation?
3. What is likely to happen?
4. What's the consequences of these outcomes?
5. What could be done to protect them?

I have been in Australia for only 5 months, so It's a bit difficult to know every aspect of this topic, so anyone can give me some suggestion? Or the related materials such as websites, etc.?


----------



## Wanderer

river said:


> I'm going to make a report about aboriginal people in Australia for my course, the report will issue the current situation of Aboriginal people and how government could do to protect the endangered race. Here's the structure of the report:
> 
> 1. What is the current situation?
> 2. What has caused this situation?
> 3. What is likely to happen?
> 4. What's the consequences of these outcomes?
> 5. What could be done to protect them?
> 
> I have been in Australia for only 5 months, so It's a bit difficult to know every aspect of this topic, so anyone can give me some suggestion? Or the related materials such as websites, etc.?


There's likely a few thousand informative sites out there on many different aspects of indigenous peoples and some googling by Indigenous followed by specific topics will find them, there just not being one current situation for do you want that to be:
health, education, welfare, communities, employment, lifestyle, land rights, bush tucker, interaction with non indigenous people, assimilation or whatever other topics you can think of.

All aspects will also have many different causal factors and views on them will obviously vary depending on the ammount of contact non indigenous people have with indigenous people, that likely to be very little for most Australians who are city dwellers and the city dwelling indigenous people they do meet will be leading vastly different lives to the greater numbers of indigenous people who still live very far from our major cities.

In general terms you can say that indigenous people had a vastly different culture/way of life before white settlement in Australia, so a clash of cultures has occurred with settlement imposing new lifestyles on indigenous people in many respects and there having been some horrendous occurrences.

The cases of should we have attempted to introduce different ways to indigenous people or allowed them to lead a life totally separate from western ways would make an interesting debate, for horrendous events aside it is in many ways a case of dammed if you do, dammed if you don't.

What is likely to happen? and that could be the $64B ? with an answer perhaps of not a real lot and researching what was, what is and the causes may give you a great insight and again the basis for a great debate.
For starters, say there were a few thousand different tribes and these days, aside from city/town indigenous people perhaps a hundred or so settlements of various sizes and remoteness; and so does one cap fit all?

So you need to know the answer to Q3. before you can really talk about Q4. and again how many outcomes are there!

And then protection?, from whom?, from what? is really part of the overall package to some extent.

I would suggest that rather than just attempt to get answers to what you've listed, you research Australian Indigenous peoples as a total project and you'll learn far more.


----------



## I_Love_australia

Strike conversation with aboriginal.


----------



## river

@Wanderer: Thank you for your reply, it is so good and I have learnt some ways to do the research. I was thinking about the possible causes of indigenous people becoming less.

English domination makes indigenous people living remotely and less social. They have to learn English to follow up with modern technology and lifestyle, they may not choose this way, but the power of cultural assimilation is strong enough to erode the aboriginal cultural. The languages of indigenous people are ancient and are not capable of expressing modern terms. As a result, some of them become English speakers and their children, of course, will be totally English. 

Then I had some general thinking on how to protect, or even increase the indigenous cultural. Firstly, we can encourage their culture in forms of art, music, and so on. As far as I know there are already some music performed
with aboriginal instrument and rhythm. Secondly, government should set up schools for aboriginal people and their culture( not sure if there is), and specialised institutions are also needed to research and record their history. Moreover, making them in bigger communities or regions is also necessary, this is because when in bigger community, their culture will not be eroded easily, because they can do anything in their places, they can be independent.

That my main idea, anyone has any suggestion?


----------



## Wanderer

river said:


> @Wanderer: Thank you for your reply, it is so good and I have learnt some ways to do the research. I was thinking about the possible causes of indigenous people becoming less.
> 
> That my main idea, anyone has any suggestion?


There are no possible causes of indigenous [ that's more the correct word btw ] people becoming less for the causes are quite clearly known.
1. Conflict with settlers, viscous slaughtering and in case of Tasmania, genocide.
2. Settlement also led to indigenous peoples being introduced to settlers food, contagious diseases, sexual and others and alcohol.
Though there are health and lifestyle issues in regard to indigenous people still, first thing I would do is see what figures you come up with for how many there are now as against 50 years ago, 100 years ago, 150 & 200 for you may in fact find there had been a numbers reduction but increase since.

And are you going to count just full blood indigenous people or all descendants for there has been intermarriage and also children produced of mixed races.

And then you are really jumping on the assumptions bandwagon with


> English domination makes indigenous people living remotely and less social. They have to learn English to follow up with modern technology and lifestyle, they may not choose this way, but the power of cultural assimilation is strong enough to erode the aboriginal cultural. The languages of indigenous people are ancient and are not capable of expressing modern terms. As a result, some of them become English speakers and their children, of course, will be totally English.


. Learn about where indigenous people do live for I have already mentioned city dwelling and in many country towns you will also find indigenous people.
. You know they are less social do you? and in comparison to who and what?
. They have to learn english! and well lets so most do but you had better do your research as to just how many follow up with modern technology.
There is a vast spread of lifestyles and yes, the ones who choose to partake of more western style lives are likely to leave indigenous culture behind somewhat, the extent of that related to where in Australia they may live.
We have indigenous peoples in Cape York, Torres strait islands, Tiwi Islands, Arnhem Land [ where they have always been by choice mind you ]and other such places where many are happy to still do some of what their ancestors did aided by western civilisation modern conveniences.

And then with


> Then I had some general thinking on how to protect, or even increase the indigenous cultural. Firstly, we can encourage their culture in forms of art, music, and so on. As far as I know there are already some music performed
> with aboriginal instrument and rhythm. Secondly, government should set up schools for aboriginal people and their culture( not sure if there is), and specialised institutions are also needed to research and record their history.


You might well find that there are many communities where indigenous communities foster their heritage and I would think that it is far better for them to do that than for a government to attempt to tell them they should.
The best associations/clubs/interest groups in Australia of other nationalities who have left their home countries to emigrate is likely to be found with those who organise themselves.

You will find there are a number of indigenous museums in Australia and federal department of indigenous affairs.

With
*Moreover, making them in bigger communities or regions is also necessary, this is because when in bigger community, their culture will not be eroded easily, because they can do anything in their places, they can be independent.*
You do have one whole lot of learning to do my friend for what do you think might happen if tou took quite a number of different nomadic tribes people of quite a few different tibes and put them in one place - and yes that is what has happened in some places.

Rather than give you one answer straight away, I'll leave you to ponder on that a bit and see what you can come up with - put your thoughts down on it.


----------



## Hasti

Hi,

I'm searching for a job and there is always a question: Are you an Aboriginal or Torres Strait Islander
I don't understand what is this for and Is it applicable to me or not. I'm not an Australian and applying from Middle East. Can somebody explain to me what does it mean please...


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Hasti said:


> Hi, I'm searching for a job and there is always a question: Are you an Aboriginal or Torres Strait Islander I don't understand what is this for and Is it applicable to me or not. I'm not an Australian and applying from Middle East. Can somebody explain to me what does it mean please...


No this doesn't apply to you at all. Aboriginal people are the original settlers of this land. Also known as indigenous people. They sometimes get special measures when applying for a job, as they were displaced when white people took over and colonised. 
Nothing for you to worry about, just tick no.


----------



## Hasti

Thanks for the clarification Tarlar


----------

